# HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums



## Chris W (Feb 8, 2020)

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.

It's a safe place for you to share more personal info and have discussions you don't want the general web to see.

If you are a Supporting Member you can request to join a club by selecting the "Join" button. Once the request is approved by moderators the private forum for the group will show up in your forum list at the bottom of the site's home page here.






Club members also received a badge next to their user profile:





To join a club for your school find your program here: Student Clubs


*FAQ*

*How do I get a school badge and access the private forums?* If you are an accepted applicant and a Supporting Member go to the club page and select JOIN. If you are ALREADY a current student and attending or an alumni just send me a PM and I'll add you as I'd love to get new students as much help as possible. The badge and access will never expire unless you ask for it to be removed.
*What if my Supporting Membership expires? *The badge will never expire and you will STILL have the badge and access to the private forums. You will ONLY lose access if you violate forum rules or ask to be removed.
Enjoy! Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

Now that acceptances are rolling in I just want to make sure people are aware of this feature of the site.  It's a great way to meet your fellow accepted peers and talk to current students.

Private USC club is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


You'll then get access to the private forum which is found at the bottom of the home page in the private forum section:






						FilmSchool.org - Acceptance Data, Forums, and Reviews
					

Film school reviews, admissions advice, film school forums, and film school acceptance rates calculated from our database of thousands of applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ShereanJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Now that acceptances are rolling in I just want to make sure people are aware of this feature of the site.  It's a great way to meet your fellow accepted peers and talk to current students.
> 
> Private USC forum is here:
> 
> ...


Can I get access I got waitlisted as well


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Page to request access is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

All private forums are found here:






						FilmSchool.org - Acceptance Data, Forums, and Reviews
					

Film school reviews, admissions advice, film school forums, and film school acceptance rates calculated from our database of thousands of applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Request club Memberships here:



			Student Clubs


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2021)

Edited the first post to make it more clear how to join and find the private forums (I hope). Please feel free to ask more if you have questions.


----------



## Mumu-mi (Oct 3, 2021)

Is it just for accepted applicants? Can I join as a future applicant?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 3, 2021)

Mumu-mi said:


> Is it just for accepted applicants? Can I join as a future applicant?


It's for accepted applicants.


----------



## Mumu-mi (Oct 3, 2021)

Got it thanks


----------

